# "The West Wing" fans?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Anyone here watch "The West Wing" on NBC? I love it! It's so nice to see such a talented ensemble of actors at their best. The dialogue is very well done and I learn something new every episode about how our gov. works.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Oh, yes, what a great show. I stay home to watch it.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

One of my absolute favourites. I have learned to videotape it even when I'm hope because inevitably someone will call for reservation info or a late arriving guest arrives for check-in...

I think part of my fascination with the show is from living on the Hill and knowing people that acted in just this manner.

Definately worth watching!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Good show. Never have any time to watch it though. I just received a DVD player from a client as a gift and don't know how to work the stupid thing! I read the directions and still clueless. I'm still learning how to set record on my VCR. Pretty bad, huh! I can whip up anything in the kitchen in seconds but can't work a DVD or VCR. What a shame.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

So you can make a caramel sauce and red wine sauce but can't operate electronics eh? Maybe it's a generational gap (I mean that in the kindest way of course.)

You really should try to get that DVD to work, have a friend come over and help you. We just borrowed DVD player for the first time a couple of weeks ago and have been viewing movies. Some DVD movies have director commentary through the whole film, like the 20th anniversary of Aliens. The Sixth Sense DVD is great. It's got interviews and commentary by the makers of the film and you learn things that make you want to watch it a 3rd time!

First thing's first though. Recording The West Wing on your VCR!

What kind do you have?


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Actually I'm only 28 years old. As for the VCR, It's Sony HiFi. And the remote looks like a battle field. Can you help? I'm never home most of the time and when I have time to sit down and look at the stupid *** thing. I'm so tired that it just makes me dizzy looking at it.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Jed Bartlett/Martin Sheen for President!!! Great show!!


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

What ever happened to Moira Kelly? I haven't seen her on the show this year.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

She left last season because of some sort of differences (don't know specifics.)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes. The character Ainsley Hayes. Very well done bringing in a contrasting viewpoint you still have no other choice other than to respect. Within 1-2 shows she's already a household name. Cudos!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Chef David Simpson,

re: your VCR, you're younger than I am!









If I could find a picture of your remote, I might be able to help.

If it's any consolation, you are not alone in being frustrated with design of the remote. See the following: http://www.epinions.com/elec-review-...384AD413-prod1

Can you tell me more specifically what model of Sony VCR it is?

It always helps when you can find time to focus on it too.


----------

